# Info on 8ft. Seaworthy Dinghy



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just purchased one of these inflatable boats, looks like a little zodiac with a hard bottom. I've got a couple of questions for ya: 1. What size motor do you recommend? 2. Is there any type of paint available that you can paint the boat with (paint that works well with rubber/plastic)? 3. Would a jet ski trailer suffice to pull it to and from the water?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

ive got a 10 foot inflateable and use 6hp 4stroke yamaha on her and that works well.

the trailer is kinda like a jetski one and it worksfineyou may want to move the bunks out alittle but should work fine


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just One...Thanks for the response.


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

no problem you know anyone that wants to buy one? I need to get rid of this one.


----------

